# New Camera



## Jeff Canes (Oct 16, 2007)

It&#8217;s a Cosina&#8211;Voigtlander Bessa-T with M mount. Bought it from Camera Quests there in the US.  Cosina build the Bessa-T model between 2001-2004 but Camera Quests still has some new ones in stock.  Also got the L39 to M adapter. The body quality seems OK but only time will tell. There are no frame marks in the viewfinder and light meter is only a simple red green red light system. As for the adapter the most of the edges are too sharp and need blending.  I already have a 25mm and 90mm but plan to get a 50mm soon. 














[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






[/FONT]
 Samples &#8211; drug store scans


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 16, 2007)

New toy...looks cool, have fun with it.


----------



## Don Simon (Oct 16, 2007)

Right, that's it. As of now, any mentioning of C-V cameras or lenses is banned (and any photos definitely forbidden). Sorry, I know it seems harsh, but it's the only way I can stop myself from going out and buying, oh I don't know, let's say an R4M with a 21mm, 35mm, and 50mm Skopars or a 35mm Nokton... ... argh! Stop it! 



Congrats Jeff... Enjoy it, just don't let me know how much


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 16, 2007)

A beauty! Congrats mate! Enjoy the little wonder.


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 16, 2007)

Seems to me that B & H was selling these guys a while back, but I just checked their website and I don't see 'em.


----------



## hamster (Oct 16, 2007)

That is a beautiful camera.


----------



## usayit (Oct 16, 2007)

DANGER .. Danger... danger... you are treading ever so closely to Leica territory which can easily drain a bank account.. LOL

Wonderful purchase.  The VC cameras and lenses are of high quality.  They are so under appreciated!!!!  Have fun shooting.

I for one wouldn't mind VC's 35mm f1.2 Nokton in my bag some day...


----------



## Don Simon (Oct 17, 2007)

Thing about the Voigtlanders is, not only are they great quality, they're also good value... at least the lenses are. For example the Nokton may be expensive but then imagine how much a 35mm f/1.2 for an SLR would cost. There are only two things stopping me from trading in a bag full of SLR gear and buying into the system... one is the cost of the bodies (for the newer ones it's the same as or more than an entry-level dSLR, and I just can't bring myself to pay that much for a 35mm camera in the digital age, though I know it's just psychological )... and also that there's no "affordable" (i.e. not-a-Leica) digital rangefinder to share the lenses with. If Epson came out with a new model you would see a me-shaped blur heading in the direction of my local shop


----------



## terri (Oct 17, 2007)

A real beauty, Jeff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 17, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> Seems to me that B & H was selling these guys a while back, but I just checked their website and I don't see 'em.


 
  B&H only has the current models R3 & R4 for $550 & $750ish, I pay $230 for the T body only



usayit said:


> DANGER .. Danger... danger... you are treading ever so closely to Leica territory which can easily drain a bank account.. LOL--...


  budget said maybe two years, but I could use a lighter camera now, buy Lotto ticket



ZaphodB said:


> --. If Epson came out with a new model you would see a me-shaped blur heading in the direction of my local shop


  I don&#8217;t think that going to happen anytime soon

  I&#8217;ve never heard or read anything bad about C-V lenses, as for their bodies only the negative I&#8217;ve read about in the pass is the rangefinder being miss-alignment for the factory, I think that&#8217;s fixable with recalibrating


Thanks for looking


----------

